# Yardsale score Bridgestone RB-1



## Mr.RED (Nov 4, 2018)

Not bad for $50 the infamous Bridgestone RB-1 I think its a 1996 model with the full Shimano 600 tri color 8 speed kit. Has a few paint chips that I need to add some color over all in good shape. The rear wheel was junk so I found a set of modern wheels to toss on granted the rear wheel needs a spoke and 8 speed cassette but they look really good. I just started this project today so more pictures will be coming.


----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2018)

-----

Wonderful find.

Help my rusty memory -

What year was it that BS took back decision making for U.S. market products from Grant?

-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 4, 2018)

Not sure on that info to be honest but I think Grant left BS in the late 90's . I could be wrong still his bikes have reached cult status .


----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2018)

-----

One thing anent the machine which made me think of this is that it is built with a coherent road ensemble, all pieces of a set.

Grant was famous/notorious for specifying very mixed kitting which drove up the manufacturer's cost.

Typically, cycle manufacturers in Nippon will get all the bits for their products from one _keiretsu _in order to be able to offer the most bang for the yen.

So I was assuming subject machine is a post-Grant product.

-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah I just had to look it up this is post Grant since he started Rivendell in 1994. Still not a bad quality bike for the money .


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for the response!  

Sounds just right.

Me auld "braine" oftimes requires an assist on memory.   

First met Grant in 1977 when he was clerking at an R.E.I. store.

If you are BS knowledgeable perhaps you are familiar with the Atlantis line.

These are traditional touring machines the company produces which are distributed in the NIppon market but not in North America, AFAIK.

At one point, years ago, was told by a Japanese national in the trade that this had to do with legal matters and/or business agreements.

Once upon a time there was an Atlantis badge in Europe and possibly one in America as well, IIRC.  So it might have to do with the rights to the name.

Does anyone  know if these were ever brought in in an organised manner?

Thank you for any information.

-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 9, 2018)

I am pretty sure most of Rivendells flagship models are now made in Japan in the same complex with Nitto/Slimworks I was on the Rivendell blog not long ago reading about this. The argument is to save cost and still get the same quality. Rivendell still will make models here but there popular high selling frames are made in Japan.  And recently Bridgestone has announced they will be making steel bikes again along side carbon and aluminum ones also.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2018)

The frame is worth 5 times what you paid.  

there's a great catalog database on Sheldon - Grant writes great copy, and his catalogs are worth reading. 
He also thinks right about riding bikes. 
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/#catalogues


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 11, 2018)

Not only did Bridgestone make quality bicycles they also made really cool catalogs.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 11, 2018)

They were good quality bikes. Anyone know why they abruptly pulled out of the bicycle market in the 90’s?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2018)

They just pulled out of the US market.  Bridgestone USA was Grant Petersen, and that's when he started Rivendell.


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 11, 2018)

I believe the 1996 is the last year Bridgestone made bikes I cant find anything from them after that. Grant started Rivendell in 1994 so Bridgestone limped on for 2 years after Grant left which makes sense to me. I don't need another bike but a RB-1 might be hard to pass up and going into a New England winter I always enjoy a good project. The bike actually doesn't need much to be honest but I like my bikes to look good so its a slow thought out process lol.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2018)

1994 is the last Bridgestone USA catalog.  
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/#catalogues 

_After Bridgestone Japan pulled the plug on Bridgestone USA in 1994, Grant Petersen went on to found Rivendell Bicycles _


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 21, 2018)

So after getting a few emails over my Bridgestone RB-1 I am told its a 1994 with later style shifting. Same decals same fork as the 1994 just different groupset I should done more research before posting but oh well no biggie I figure I correct myself.


----------

